# Corsair H100i v2 benötigt WLP?



## Yeezy (7. April 2017)

*Corsair H100i v2 benötigt WLP?*

Hallo,

Habe mir vor kurzem die Corsair H100i v2 gekauft um meinem i7 - 6700K ordentlich zu kühlen. Montage war easy und es funktioniert alles so wie es soll. 

Nur würde ich gerne den Radiator von der Gehäusedecke entfernen und ihn vorne ins Case hängen, damit frische Luft durch den Radiator ins Gehäuse geblasen wird und hinten bzw. Oben wieder raus. 

Um dies zu tun müsste ich den Kühlkörper vom Sockel entfernen. Jetzt war beim auspacken die WLP o.ä. schon auf dem Kühlkörper angebracht, so das ich das Teil nur festschrauben musste. Wenn ich das Teil jetzt wieder entferne, muss ich dann neue WLP auftragen oder benötigen die AiO Kühlösungen keine herkömmliche WLP mehr? 

Danke schonmal 

Grüße Tomi


----------



## evilgrin68 (7. April 2017)

*AW: Corsair H100i v2 benötigt WLP?*



Yeezy schrieb:


> ... oder benötigen die AiO Kühlösungen keine herkömmliche WLP mehr?



WLP wird immer benötigt... Egal welcher Kühler. Reichen tut sowas Arctic MX-4, 4g Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Yeezy (7. April 2017)

*AW: Corsair H100i v2 benötigt WLP?*

Man trägt dann die WLP einfach genauso auf wie bei normalen LuKü's? Dann wäre eig alles klar 

Danke dir!


----------



## Chukku (7. April 2017)

*AW: Corsair H100i v2 benötigt WLP?*

Jo, ist vom Prinzip her genau das gleiche.

Solltest nur die Reste der "alten" Paste vorher entfernen.
Idealerweise mit Hilfe von Isopropanol oder Reinigungsbenzin (Feuerzeugbenzin). 
Aber zur Not tuts auch gründliches Wischen mit trockener Haushaltsrolle


----------



## Chimera (7. April 2017)

*AW: Corsair H100i v2 benötigt WLP?*

Müssen tut man gar nix, ausser sterben  Fakt ist halt auch, dass grad bei diesen AIOs in den allermeisten Fällen ne stinknormale 08/15-OEM-WLP aufgetragen ist. Hab bei meiner Cryorig anfangs auch die originale verwendet, die aufgetragen war, dann aber nach dem Lüfitausch gleich erst mal die PK-3 von Prolimatech und später die Kryonaut von Thermal Grizzly draufgepappt und da sah man dann schon, wie "schlecht" diese voraufgetragene Pampe war (wobei schlecht es nicht so ganz trifft, denn ausreichend ist sie allemal, aber eben auch keine "high-end" WLP).
Wenn man den Kühler noch nicht lange gebraucht hat, die Pampe also noch relativ "frisch" ist, kann man diese auch einfach wiederverwenden. Ist aber meist mühsamer als neue aufzutragen, also die alte erst sauber abzuschaben und dann erneut sauber aufzutragen. Mancher "Dagobert Duck" macht so was, andere putzen es einfach weg und schmieren was neues drauf. Ist ja zum Glück nicht so, dass WLP ein Vermöööögen kostet  Gibt von manchen sogar extra kleinste Portionen, die dann halt nur für 1-2x reichen, dann muss man sich auch keine Gedanken über die Lagerung machen  Ist dann zwar im g/€-Verhältnis die teurere Lösung, doch da fragt man sich am besten selbst: wie oft braucht man in nem Jahr wohl WLP, würd sich deshalb ne 1g oder 10g oder gar 100g eher lohnen?


----------



## Yeezy (7. April 2017)

*AW: Corsair H100i v2 benötigt WLP?*

Ok danke, dann mach ich das wie immer 
Etwas auf die CPU "spritzen" und mit einer alten Kreditkarte gleichmäßig verteilen und den Kühlkörper wieder festschrauben 

Danke euch!


----------



## JustBrainless (8. April 2017)

*AW: Corsair H100i v2 benötigt WLP?*



Yeezy schrieb:


> Ok danke, dann mach ich das wie immer
> Etwas auf die CPU "spritzen" und mit einer alten Kreditkarte gleichmäßig verteilen und den Kühlkörper wieder festschrauben
> 
> Danke euch!



Ich denke das verstreichen mit der Karte solltest du weglassen, weil es bei dem Ausgleich zwischen CPU und Kühlkörper an manchen stellen zu dünn aufgetragen sein könnte.
Aus diesem Grund lasse ich das immer vom Anpressdruck regeln.


----------



## Chimera (8. April 2017)

*AW: Corsair H100i v2 benötigt WLP?*

Wie man's macht, ist schlussendlich Jacke wie Hose. Ich verstreiche es auch seit eh und je, hab bis heute nicht ein Mal ein negatives Resultat gehabt, Kumpel macht immer ein Ecke-zu-Ecke-Kreuz, anderer macht jeweils nen Klecks in die Mitte, wiederum andere Streifen, usw. Fakt ist: wenn man nicht auf der Suche nach 0,01-0,1°C ist, kann es einem schnurzfurzpiepegal sein, wie man es aufträgt, denn wie schon der Test von PCGH mal zeigte: die Unterschiede kann man gerne als Messungenauigkeit deuten


----------

